# Mit Java eine Applikation auf einem anderen Windows Rechner (Windows Server 2008) starten



## xerxes (10. Dez 2014)

Hallo Java-Experten,

ich muss von meinem Java-Programm aus (läuft auf meinem lokalen Windows 7 Desktop) eine Applikation starten, die sich wiederum auf einem Windows Server 2008 befindet.

Ich habe aber bis jetzt keine geeignete RDP-API oder ähnliches gefunden, die ich in meinem Programm einbinden und benützen könnte (Client Server Applikation (RPC) kommt nicht in Frage, da ich den Server nicht als Dienst auf dem Windows Server 2008 starten darf).
Wäre dies eventuell über eine Telnet-API möglich?
Ich habe leider in dieser Richtung keinerlei Erfahrung, und wäre für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

PS: ich müßte mich mit meinem Java-Programm jedes Mal an dem Windows Server anmelden können, damit ich überhaupt etwas tun kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## mbrain (13. Jan 2015)

Ja, mit Telnet geht das ganz sicher. Telnet hat allerdings nichts mit Java zu tun. Muss es denn in Java sein? Dann bräuchtest du eine Client - Server Anwendung. Also ein kleiner JavaServer der auf deinem WinServer auf einem speziellen Port lauscht, auf den du über einen Client via TCP z.B zugreifen kannst. Der JavaServer auf dem WinServer kann dann die Befehle auf der Win Maschine ausführen.


----------

